# Moth breeding



## Justin (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all,

Has anyone on here thought about (or succeeded in) breeding moths?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## infinity (Aug 26, 2006)

yeah... it's quite fun actually - although you need a fresh supply of foodplant every day! - this is easily solved if you have for example a privet or oak tree in your garden (or whatever foodplant) and then put the cat's on it in a net cage actually around the branch- only problem occurs when they're not temperate species.

also breeding the waxmoths- they're really easy too- lots of caresheets on the web- and the honey/wheatbran/wheatgerm/glycerine mixture is really cheap n easy to buy/ make.

What species were you thinking of?


----------



## Justin (Aug 26, 2006)

Whichever is the most productive :wink: which would you recommend?


----------



## infinity (Aug 26, 2006)

They're ALL productive if given the right foodplant etc - depends on the size you want...

There's not really a lower size for these because if you want to feed the lower instar mantis nymphs, just pick out a hatchling caterpillar...

Easiest in my opinion:

waxmoths - feed on honey, wheatbran/germ and a little glycerine

advantages: no foodplant, adults don't feed

disadvantages: glycerine is a pain to find, mixture CAN go off, short adult lifespan, need a little preparation to get them reproducing

silkmoths - feed on mulberry

advantages - very easy to find online, adults don't feed, largeish larvae

disadvantages: dried mulberry media is a little pricey and substantially reduced size and health from larvae

Hawk moths - privet HM = privet and deaths head HM on potato/ tomato

advantages: large adults and larvae, impressive looking

disadvantages: adults I believe do feed (it's been a while since i had these), the deaths head MIGHT build up toxins (solanaceous plants), less easy to find

cabbage white butterflies - feed on cabbages - easy to find  

advantages: medium sized caterpillars, easy to find food, medium adults

disadvantages: adults DO feed (diluted honey solution)

Peacock butterfly - feed on nettles - easy to find

advantages: medium sized caterpillars, easy to find food, medium adults

disadvantages: adults feed, nettles hurt


----------



## Justin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info all.

What about those ones that the moths are about half an inch long with the silvery wings? My orchids adore them.


----------



## infinity (Aug 28, 2006)

Not too sure what you mean here- the waxmoths are a little over half an inch long (Galleria mellonella) - these are the typical ones you buy from shops as *wax worms* and i'm looking at my colony now and they're about 1.5- 2cm as adults...

Silvery moth is a little vague but they're the common moths sold that are that size.

As for natural moths, closest thing i can think of that i;ve seen around a fair bit are the plume moths- but they're very furry and although my mantids love them, I doubt they get much from them.


----------



## Justin (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry for my vague description, they're a naturally ocurring moth. They seem quite common. Closest thing I could find a pic of them online was the peppered moth -- Biston betularia. The ones I see are more silvery colored though.


----------



## infinity (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, it's a little late for peppered moths but if you were finding these a month or so ago, they could very well be - although half an inch is a little short for this species-growing up to around an inch in body length... I think to adequately identify these i'd need a picture-but many moths tend to have that dull grey look so it could be hard unless u have a very good camera...


----------

